# Flint River/Dooley County question



## papachaz (Dec 1, 2011)

planning on going to Flint River next week for a few days of camping/bow hunting. just to be sure of myself i wanna know, 15" spread required. how do you guys that hunt there get them to stand still so you can measure, then get back in the stand and shoot????? 

seriously, i've been told if it's outside the ears, it's legal, is that a good guideline to go by? i sure don't want me or SIL to get in any trouble!

any help appreciated


----------



## ccutler (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always wondered that myself after reading the reg book a few times.... I picture it in my head and laugh quite a bit. anyway I think the average deer ear is about 4 to 5 inches and the width of the head is roughly the same if not more sometimes so if you can get them to stick their ears out straight to the side then yes that would be a good judgement I would also say to be safe stay with good size 8 pointers or better have seen where people got one that was only 14.5 inch and they got ticketed and deer confiscated. 
Good luck and let me know how you get the deer to let you measure it


----------



## 9pointpc (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't kill unless it's a no douter that's how we do it


----------



## papachaz (Dec 2, 2011)

9pointpc said:


> Don't kill unless it's a no douter that's how we do it



ok but what makes it a no doubter? what's the guideline? 

wondering if i know you being from the same small town


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 6, 2011)

The WMA is 15 inch wide or 16 inch main beam.  Basically a majority of 2.5 yr old eights will have a beam that long.  Measuring some deer racks or mounts will help you judge better.  Have a good time.


----------



## oldways (Dec 7, 2011)

The GW on flint river will help understand he told us if you weren't planning on mounting him better let him walk or shoot a doe. good luck its a great place.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been there for 3 days missed a doe this morning they ain't moving at all out there been 59 hunters signed in 6 deer killed in 2 weeks it's slowwwwww


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 7, 2011)

oldways said:


> The GW on flint river will help understand he told us if you weren't planning on mounting him better let him walk or shoot a doe. good luck its a great place.



Thats what I was thinking, gotta use some common sense, if you question the legality, dont shoot it


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 7, 2011)

I can promise you it's a 464.90 ticket of its to small jut ask my brother by a 1/2 in and the Dnr at flint river will
For sure ticket you he is a great guy to talk to but I think
He would write his mama a ticket if you ain't sure don't release that arrow in dooly co good luck there is some 170-180 in deer in that area it's just a matter of whether it's your lucky day


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 8, 2011)

Any bucks killed?


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 8, 2011)

mine was actually short of the 15" spread but made it with 18" main beams....be careful with measuring by the ears...they can fool ya. He was 3 1/2 and 185lbs


----------



## jbp84 (Dec 8, 2011)

A good friend explained it to me like this "if you look through the binoculars and say oh crap that he's a shooter, if you question it don't shoot"


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 9, 2011)

There was a 8 signed out on the 3rd few doe ain't been back since the 6th they are rutting in dooly co now tho I seen a few good bucks off river rd chasing


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 12, 2011)

When I was younger and hunting in Macon County (15" reg as well) I asked my father how he judged the bucks he saw to determine if they were shooters. He told me this: "If you have to look at a buck's rack and think about whether he is legal or not.... pass on him. When a true shooter buck steps out you will not have to think about it". My buddy killed a buck on the last morning of the second quota hunt at FR that he looked at from 20 yards and passed on the first morning. He was unsure on spread and said the beams were close. Needless to say he killed the buck and one beam was 18", spread was 14" outside. Here is a pic for you to 
see.





If anybody is still there I can tell you of a thick spot that was tore up with rubs and several large beds. 












Both sides and several of the trees in this magnolia cluster were rubbed. The first tree was football-sized.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 12, 2011)

Send me that spot I'm fixing to head out there in a min gonna set a while


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 12, 2011)

pm sent to you. 
678-772-8123
Mark


----------



## papachaz (Dec 12, 2011)

well we had a blast, SIL killed a doe. we saw nothing thursday morning, he saw a 6 point and 3 does thursday evening, but the does were too far. 
  friday morning i saw a total of 10 deer by 10AM, 9 does and 1 small buck. they passed down the trail i was sitting on thursday morning, which i was unhappy with and moved my stand to a different tree friday morning....see my post in the 'do you ever second guess yourself' thread, LOL
  was still a good 3 days. would love to get back down there one more time before it runs out, just can't see it happening. plenty of sign of the rut going on, fresh scrapes with fresh dark peed in spots in the center, rubs for 1/4 mile on trees as big as my wrist....


----------

